# Looking for a value



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys...

I have a P99C with the AS trigger I am gonna try to sell. I have about 300 rounds thru it. Excellent shape. What is it worth? How do you go about selling it? I obviously want to go thru the legal channels of selling it...

Advice?

Willy


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's worth what someone will pay for it.........I had a P99....traded it even up for my bodyguard...they didn't know that I only paid $360 for it, new, so I think I did alright.........since they sell them in gun stores for between $650-750, I would think that it is probably worth $450-500. You could go to a gunshow, and sell it privately, you could put it on Gunbroker, you could contact one of the online gunstores, and see if they want it, you could go to a local gun store, but I would think that they would at most, give you $350. Or, you could find a local FFL that may know someone......


----------

